# Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt



## Ikulas (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

meine Seerosenblätter werden seit zwei Tagen regelrecht zerstückelt. Es sind keine Fraßspuren auf der Blattseite zu sehen. Also __ Käfer scheiden m.E. aus. Was ich aber gefunden habe, ist ein kleines sptzes Schneckenhäuschen an zwei Blattunterseiten. Auch im __ Hornkraut habe ich solche Schneckchen gefunden, Die zwei, die ich fand, habe beseitigt. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass es sich hier eventuell um die __ Spitzschlammschnecke handeln könnte ?
Die sollen wohl im Teich durchaus beliebt sein ? 

Aber wenn sie meine -eher noch wenigen Seerosenblätter wegrrisst, ist sie bei MIR nicht so beliebt und willkommen :evil. 

Habt Ihr mal die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und was ratet Ihr mir ? Also Schneckchen dürfen durchaus auch in meinem Teich tümpeln. Gehören irgendwie auch dazu. Aber wie kann ich sie von meiner Seerose fernhalten ? 

Jedenfalls finde ich es nicht lustig, wenn ich jetzt ständig die Seerosenblätter-Stückchen aus meinem Teich fischen muss .


----------



## libsy (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Also meine Spitzschlammschnecken lassen die Seerosenblätter und gesunde Pflanzen in Ruhe, abgestorbenes verputzen sie.


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Spitzschlammschnecken verursachen ein sehr typisches Muster beim Fressen: eine Reihe kleiner Löcher wie eine Perlenkette. Ich vermute eher, dass Du Raupen vom __ Seerosenzünsler im Becken hast.


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Hallo Beate,

sind die Blätter zerfressen oder nur zerfetzt und die Stücke schwimmen auf dem Wasser?
Foto?


----------



## fermate (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Hallo Beate,
ich klinke mich hier mal ein, bei mir frisst nämlich auch etwas an den Seerosen.
Zuerst fiel mir nur auf, dass auf den Blättern kleine ovale Blattstücke (ca 7 mm lang) zu liegen schienen. 
Die habe ich abgefischt, sie waren an den Rändern ganz glatt, ebenso von oben und unten.

Jezt sehen die Stücke nicht mehr so ebenmäßig aus:
 

Von unten erkennt man die Larve:
 

das Blattstück aufgeklappt:
 

Was mag das sein und was kann ich dagegen tun? 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*



fermate schrieb:


> Was mag das sein und was kann ich dagegen tun?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Maren



hallo Maren, schau mal unter __ Seerosenzünsler nach.

LG
Ina


----------



## einfachichKO (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*



fermate schrieb:


> Von unten erkennt man die Larve:
> Anhang anzeigen 121905
> 
> das Blattstück aufgeklappt:
> ...



Vielleicht was Werner oben angesprochen hat?


----------



## fermate (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Danke, 
das ist es: __ Seerosenzünsler.

Die Bilder von Frank im Lexikon sind super, genauso sehen sie hier aus.
Wahnsinn, was es alles für Überlebensstrategien gibt.
Dennoch werde ich in den nächsten Tagen Schiffe versenken, äh, Schiffchen fischen. :evil
Alle kann ich ohnehin nicht erwischen.

Hast du das gleiche Schadbild, Beate?
Oder ist es bei dir was anderes?

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Ikulas (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Einen __ Seerosenzünsler habe ich definitiv nicht. Das Schadensbild hatte ich mir schon angeschaut, so sieht das bei mir nicht aus.
Die Blätter sind wirklich zerstückelt. Aber seit einigen Tagen kann ich das nicht mehr beobachten. Ich tippe deshalb jetzt auf Drosseln oder Amseln. 

Die Blätter werden nach wie vor gelb, und es sitzen auf der Unterseite diese kleinen Schneckchen mit den spitzen Häuschen. Ich lass die jetzt mal da dran. Ich habe gelesen, dass diese __ Schnecken eigentlich eher Algen & Co mögen. Aber da ich seit einiger Zeit größere Mengen Fadenalgen im Teich habe und die auch fleissig rausangle, vermute ich mal, dass ich da ein bisschen zuviel Nahrung für andere Tiere aus dem teich entfernt habe und man sich deshalb an meinen Seerosenblättern vergriffen hat.

Jetzt mache ich am Miniuteich erst mal nichts mehr, die Fadenalgen lasse ich jetzt auch mal in Ruhe. Nur ich fürchte, das nimmt bei den Temps jetzt auch überhand und ich muss wieder ein bisschen rausangeln. 

Aber wie gesagt, dieses Zerhackstücken der Blätter könnte eventuell von Vögeln kommen ?


----------



## Ikulas (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Spitzschlammschnecken verursachen ein sehr typisches Muster beim Fressen: eine Reihe kleiner Löcher wie eine Perlenkette. Ich vermute eher, dass Du Raupen vom __ Seerosenzünsler im Becken hast.



Was mir beim Kauf dieser Rosen aufgefallen ist, dass an den Blattunterseiten gelartige Würtschen hingen. Ich habe sie drangelassen und so eingesetzt. Ich hab gelesen, dass das eventuell Larven dieser Schneckchen gewesen sein könnten ?
Wie gesagt, gegen diese __ Schnecken habe ich nichts, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur sollten sie sich auf Algen konzentrieren ;-).


----------



## Ikulas (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Hallo,

die Seerosenblätter werden jetzt soweit in Ruhe gelassen. Dafür habe ich jetzt einige Spitzschlammschneckchen entdeckt. Die meisten sind noch sehr sehr klein. Eine ist etwas größer, ich schätze etwa 1 cm. 
Sie sitzen in den Fadenalgen und scheinen sich damit den Bauch vollzuschlagen. Außerdem habe ich eine ganze Reihe von Wasserkäfern im Teich.

Aber leider wuchern die Fadenalgen. Ich trau mich aber wegen der __ Schnecken diese nicht mehr zu entfernen. Was sagen die Profis hier ? Lieber alles komplett erst mal iN Ruhe lassen. Denn mein Teich ist ja noch nicht mal 2 Monate alt und muss sich erst mal entwickeln ?


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Hallo Beate,

oder pulen. __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven etc.


----------



## samorai (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Nein Beate!
Pulen brauchst Du gar nicht!
Erstmal sind Fadenalgen auch Wasseranzeiger, schau doch mal in die Natur. Da kommen die Algen in Sauerstoff durchströmten Bächen oder Quellen vor.
Natürlich kannst Du sie entnehmen, lege sie einfach ans Ufer, dann kann alles Getier wieder zurück in den Teich krabbeln. Bei den Temperaturen aber über Nacht sonst ist die Sonne schneller!

LG Ron!


----------



## Ikulas (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Hallo,

das heißt, in meinen Teich ist ziemlich viel Sauerstoff enthalten, dann wohl ein gutes Zeichen ? 
Ich hab gestern nochmals geschaut, da sind dermaßen viele Schneckchen drinne, die auch fleissig zu wachsen scheinen. Und bei dem reichhaltigen Angebot, auch kein Wunder. Ich lass die jetzt erst mal fressen und wachsen und dann überleg ich mir, ob ich wirklich das so mache wie von Dir geschildert. Also bei kühleren Temps rausholen und am Ufer liegen lassen. 
Danke für den Tipp !


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

Hallo Beate,

das mit dem am Ufer liegen lassen funktioniert aber nur bedingt. Libellenlarven haben zum Beispiel eher den Drang nach unten. Und bei sonnigem Wetter schaffen die es nicht unbedingt zurück.


----------



## Ikulas (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblätter werden zerstückelt*

ok, gut zu wissen.
Aber __ Libellen hatten wir bis jetzt kaum. Eine hat mein Mann mal gesehen. Die hat aber mein Teichlein mißachtet und ist einfach drüber weggerauscht .


----------

